# 2011 PAPAS Meeting Schedule



## matt12 (Nov 21, 2010)

February 20 @2:00- C02 Equipment

March 6 @2:00- Introduction to Planted Tanks

April 3 @2:00- Pond Plants and Tub Ponds

May 8 @2:00- Review of the 2010 AGA Aquascaping Contest

June 5 @2:00- Fieldtrip to Ohiopyle, PA. Exact location TBA

July 10 @2:00- Marine Plants

August 7 @2:00- Algae!!!!!!!!

September 11 @2:00- Automation in the aquarium

October 2 @2:00- Introducton to Planted Tanks Part 2

November 6 @2:00- Member's Tanks

December 4 @2:00- Nano Tanks



--All meetings are held at Oddball Pets and Aquariums, Pittsburgh, PA 15227. Call (412) 884-2333 for any questions. 

We welcome all - beginner or advanced!!!!!!!

See you all there, 

Matt


----------



## matt12 (Nov 21, 2010)

There is a change in the 2011 schedule. The November 6th meeting will no longer be on members tanks. Instead the meeting will be on Aquarium Photography.We are pleased to have Amanda Westerlund to do the talk. She is a professional photographer of animals and nature. All are welcome to attend. This should be a great talk. The meeting will be November 6, 2011 at 2:00pm at Oddball Pets and Aquariums, and yes there will be pizza and pop (to paying members only). Hope to see you there!!!!!

Thanks,
Matt Long- 2011 President


----------

